# Intro music help – wind symphony concert review



## spokati (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi all. 
I'm having a tough time writing about a concert that I went to for my first ever music class. I am hoping I can receive some guidance regarding what to write about… I am going to link to some YT videos of the pieces that I heard, if anyone can spare a listen to help me out with some notes to incorporate into my review.
This is an intro class, so I need to describe the concert using basic vocabulary. Beat, tempo, downbeat/pickup, melody, pitch, tonality, cadence, timbre, texture, counterpoint, form, etc. Like I said, I am really struggling as I am not musically inclined. 

American Overture for Band | Joseph Willcox Jenkins





Concertino for Clarinet Op. 26 | Carl Maria Von Weber





Second Suite for Band (Latino-Mexicana) | Alfred Reed





Medieval Suite | Ron Nelson
1. Homage to Leonin 



2. Homage to Perotin 




Concerto in C Major for piccolo | Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Just search for each individual piece using google and start reading.


----------

